# salty snails



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well I was lookin in my tank tonight and relized one of my snails didn't look right so I took it and looked at it and it looked like his face was chewed off what the heall would a goby do this or? No ammonia and salinity is perfect, I am a lil baffled


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont see why your fish wouldn't eat it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

maybe it was just time to die..and it may have been like that for awhile??dead i mean..so it looks gross like


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pcrose said:


> well I was lookin in my tank tonight and relized one of my snails didn't look right so I took it and looked at it and it looked like his face was chewed off what the heall would a goby do this or? No ammonia and salinity is perfect, I am a lil baffled


 awesome









i hate snails


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > well I was lookin in my tank tonight and relized one of my snails didn't look right so I took it and looked at it and it looked like his face was chewed off what the heall would a goby do this or? No ammonia and salinity is perfect, I am a lil baffled
> ...


 you hate everything


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Death in # said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 very true lol he hates everything


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------

